# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Không mở được nút nguồn laptop DELL 1555

## vmb_thaibui

không mở được nút nguồn laptop dell 1555 

laptop mình giờ không mở được nút nguồn, không vào win được. trường hợp này trước đó xảy ra 3 lần rồi nhưng bấm hoài thì có lúc vào được. nay tự dưng im re, không biết sao? có điều là lúc vào được thì thời gian, giờ bị thay đổi. không biết có phải do update bios không nữa, mình update bios cách đây 2 tháng.
bị gì đây trời. ​

----------


## Minhpham.vcu

dòng studio có nhược điểm này đó bạn!
1 . nút nguồn tiếp xúc nhỏ và hay bị lệch khi nhấn nguồn!
2. cáp dẫn nguồn power + cảm ứng nhỏ và hay bị bung ra!
tốt nhất bạn mang máy đi bảo hành để kt người ta định vị chắc chắn lại!
good luck !!!!

----------


## nguyenvinh16121993

nhưng trường hợp bị nút nguồn thì đâu ảnh hưởng gì thời gian ngày, giờ bị thay đổi.

----------


## dichvuseo001

không ai biết bệnh gì à? bó tay hết rồi sao?

----------

